# Completed exhaust butterfly valve DIY



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

Its not a big thing, but I finally got under my car and pulled the vaccuum hose leading to the butterfly valve in my 330's exhaust. It sounds almost the same but a tad bit throatier..I definitely like it better this way. I have noticed no adverse effects from doing this either.

BTW, if you have no idea what I am talking about, do a search either here or on the fanatics with the keywords "butterfly valve". And yes, I did plug up the vaccuum line with a golf tee.

Ed


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

*How's it working?*

Consider doing the same for the heck of it. Any change in performance or gas mileage???

Lansing


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

Lansing said:


> Consider doing the same for the heck of it. Any change in performance or gas mileage???
> 
> Lansing


No change in performance or mileage but definetly a throatier exhaust note. Its so easy, just try it. If you don't like it plug the vaccuum line back on.

Ed


----------

